# Portuguese citizenship through Ancestry?



## Chadstick (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi!

My grandfather was born in Portugal and was a citizen. He then moved to South Africa and had my mom here, and he registered her then at the Portuguese consulate when she was born. A few years ago she tried getting her birth certificate which the consulate said they must get from Portugal, but she didn't have the funds to get to the consulate and complete the process. she still has her registration card from like the 60's lol. The consulate did accept it though. She now wants to complete the process.

My question is: am I able to obtain citizenship through her since she is a citizen? Must I wait for her to get her birth certificate? Thanks so much!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

You can claim Portuguese citizenship directly from your grandfather, regardless of you mother's status. However, you will still need her birth certificate to prove your relationship with your grandfather.


----------



## Chadstick (Feb 24, 2016)

Naaling said:


> You can claim Portuguese citizenship directly from your grandfather, regardless of you mother's status. However, you will still need her birth certificate to prove your relationship with your grandfather.


Would that not be a harder process though? Since my mom is a citizen isn't it much easier through her?


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Chadstick said:


> Would that not be a harder process though? Since my mom is a citizen isn't it much easier through her?


I couldn't say which process is easier. I was just pointing out that if your mother's situation is a problem, then you have the option of claiming Portuguese citizenship directly from your grandfather.


----------

